# Something like Super?



## Plutonic (18 January 2011)

Is there anything like superannuation but for investing. Like, you can put in any amount, there's no minimum deposit, you make regular deposits and it's traded for you and you have access to it forever, you don't have to wait until you retire?


----------



## pixel (18 January 2011)

Plutonic said:


> Is there anything like superannuation but for investing. Like, you can put in any amount, there's no minimum deposit, you make regular deposits and it's traded for you and you have access to it forever, you don't have to wait until you retire?



 Try Managed Funds

but beware - there's some sharks in them there waters

Google and pick some unaffiliated advisory services for a start.


----------



## Plutonic (18 January 2011)

pixel said:


> Try Managed Funds




That's what I've been looking at. But like with Super you don't have to have a minimum initial deposit of $1000.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 January 2011)

ANZ Online Investment Account



			
				ANZ link said:
			
		

> ANZ introduces the first of its kind - an investment which looks and feels like an online savings account, but offers the returns of 200 of Australia's biggest companies, all conveniently accessed through ANZ Internet Banking. It takes the hard work out of investing so a little bit today can add up to a whole lot more down the track.




Works like a cheap and easy index tracking fund.

http://www.anz.com/personal/investments-advice/products-services/online-investment-account/


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 January 2011)

ETFs would be ideal for your purposes.  spdrs.com.au


----------



## Plutonic (18 January 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> ANZ Online Investment Account
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That has a $1000 buy-in.



Gringotts Bank said:


> ETFs would be ideal for your purposes.  spdrs.com.au




I'll have a look, thanks.


----------



## tothemax6 (18 January 2011)

Plutonic said:


> That's what I've been looking at. But like with Super you don't have to have a minimum initial deposit of $1000.



What about just a savings account? A savings account is safer than a fund anyway, the money just sits there and gains interest (UBank for instance has 6.75%). Then when you have saved more money, you can choose another investment strategy.
The thing is, managed funds collect costs from the balance you have with them. Savings accounts do not. The australian government also published an excel sheet with super performances over the years - and only one was impressive. Most were terrible. And almost all failed to see the US housing bubble and got smashed. Managed funds also been proven to not beat the market.

One investment strategy that is popular is to invest your money into an index fund (such as an ASX200 index fund which tracks the market as a whole). This has the lowest costs.


----------



## toocool (18 January 2011)

What about an ETF ?? Exchange Traded Fund

Its just a fund that tracks differing things on the market, like the ASX 200 for instance or gold or US indexes etc.

You could buy it then save more and add to your positions incuring brokerage though.

just a thought.


----------

